# updated every month



## richardsut

Hello everyone! 

This is in reference to a website that automatically updates content once a month. I would like to say in Czech the following phrase which will appear in the headline of the page in question: 

*"This page is updated once every month on the first day of the month."*

Is there anyone who would be able to help me out, please?

Thank you in advance for your help!
Cheers,
Richard


----------



## jazyk

Tato stránka je aktualizována první den každého měsíce.


----------



## richardsut

Hello jazyk, thank you very much indeed for the lightning speed reply! 
Happy new year!
Richard


----------



## texpert

jazyk said:


> Tato stránka je aktualizována první den každého měsíce.


 
Although absolutely correct, I think most admins would grab for "tato stránka je aktualizována každý měsíc prvního" or better "bývá aktualizována" - or perhaps modify it to "bývá aktualizována každý měsíc (zpravidla prvního)" - as the latter requires a lot less of mental effort to reach the final comprehension.


----------



## tlumic

Tyto stránky jsou aktualizovány vždy první den v měsíci.
Tyto stránky jsou aktualizovány vždy první den každého měsíce.


----------



## richardsut

Hello jazyk, texpert and tlumic, thank you for all your input. I know that each language has so many nuances, that can be difficult to find consensus. I will incorporate your suggestions and thank you again for taking the time to help me. 

I may need to call on you for future help with small expressions so please rest assured that all your input is appreciated. I don't want to close this thread in case other people feel they would like to add some comments that may help others who stumble across this post.


----------



## winpoj

I feel pretty sure that jazyk's version is best. Shame on native speakers


----------

